# Kosher Salt vs Mortons?



## bestee (Aug 31, 2007)

Whats the difference between kosher salt and regular salt?  Should I really go out of my way to find the kosher stuff, or can I substitute (for brining and even in my rub). Living in Switzerland its not so easy to find...I'm sure I could, just have to look harder...but also want to know what the deal is.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 31, 2007)

Kosher salt usually has no additives (such as iodine) and is generally in larger granuals.   Can you find pickling salt easily?  I believe that also has no additives and would be a better sub for Kosher than table salt.    The idodine can cause an off taste (metallic) and color depending on what it is used for........for a brines and rubs I would not worry about it much (from personal experience) although I do prefer kosher.   If using it for curing or something more along those lines you want something without the iodine and anti-caking agents...........

Good luck.


----------



## bunky (Aug 31, 2007)

Bestee     I'm not sure where your located But I found Kosher salt at my local Super market  it was in a Big Box...  

I was going to ask aa similar question about Sea Salt and Kosher salt,  is sea salt the same as table Salt??


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 31, 2007)

I think the sea salt generally does not have a lot of the additives and stuff either, but the main difference is that most sea salt comes from evaporating sea water versus mining operations.     Some sea salt is ground down enough to look just like regular table salt, but there are differences (besides the price).............at the end of the day though it is all just NaCl with some different additives or impurities.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 31, 2007)

The difference is the size of the granules (or weight). One cup of regular table salt will weigh about 10 oz per cup. To get the same 'saltiness' from kosher salt you will need about 1.5 to 2 cups. You can do a Google search for salt equivalent measures for more precise information.


----------



## bestee (Aug 31, 2007)

I live in Switzerland, we have markets..NOT supermarkets.  No Wally World no A&P etc...

Based upon these answers, I'll use Sea Salt...already have a bunch at home.

Thanks!!


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds like a good choice. Remember 10 ounces is the equivalent to table salt, no matter how big the pile of salt is.


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 31, 2007)

Ive used sea salt and can't get stuff salty enuff or a salty flavor, some people have a sweet tooth, i got a salt tooth


----------



## ryan (Sep 1, 2007)

I roll on Morton's Kosher salt for everything, out of convenience's sake. Be careful when getting sea salt; if you're making a rub with flake sea salt, you may have to break it down so it distributes evenly on the meat.


----------



## iso (Sep 30, 2007)

Good info: 
http://www.saltinstitute.org/kosher.html
http://www.mortonsalt.com/faqs/food_salt_faq.html


----------

